# Manual or Automatic?



## NCspotter (May 20, 2015)

Most photographers seem to like to be in complete control of their camera when shooting, so I thought it would be interesting to find out what everyone's preferences are when it comes to the transmissions in their cars. Would you rather be in complete control via the good old clutch pedal? Or do you prefer to have the car shift itself?


----------



## bribrius (May 20, 2015)

auto.  Manual transmissions only belong in sports cars and semi trucks.

you forgot the third option.

both.

some modern autos can be shifted manually as well.


----------



## limr (May 20, 2015)

I will drive a manual transmission for as long as I have a working left foot.


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2015)

Automatic: Heavy stop-and-go traffic
Manual: "Fun" roads, any car I don't want my lovely wife to drive
Doesn't matter: Open highway


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2015)

Either one....have had both, 4- and 5-speed manual, 3 and 4 speed automatics...the manual transmission is a regal PITA in heavy traffic at rush hour, really a biatch...on heavy equipment like tractors and combines, there's big benefit to the hydrostatic drive automatics that allow infinitely variable gear selection, and since the machine is almost always operating at one, set engine RPM all day long, the "automatic" hydrostatic is a huge boost for getting exactly the right speed over ground.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 20, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Automatic: Heavy stop-and-go traffic
> Manual: "Fun" roads, any car I don't want my lovely wife to drive
> Doesn't matter: Open highway



Haha, This is totally me^^

I have nightmares about being stuck in traffic with a manual lol The worst was a 10 spd manual through busy downtown...DOUBLE CLUTCHING every gear!

Anyhow, I've driven most anything manual, 3 spd, 4 spd, 5 spd, 6 spd, 7 Spd, 10 spd, Super 10, 13 Spd, 18 spd. About the same for auto, 3 spd, 4 spd, my current truck is 5 spd, the wife's is an 8 spd auto.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 20, 2015)

My car has both auto and manual without the foot shift as many cars have today.  When I'm slowing down, I often down shift before braking.  But rarely upshift when speeding up, rather leaving that part for auto.  In the snow I up shift to 2nd before starting.


----------



## limr (May 20, 2015)

A manual in traffic is a pain, yes, but I don't care. It's only a few times a year I have to deal with it, and in exchange for that trouble, I get something that is a major advantage driving on snowy roads during these Northeast winters.

And the rest of the time, it's just a lot more fun! 

I drove an automatic for a couple of years and hated it. And every time I have to drive a rental car in this country, I hate it all over again.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 20, 2015)

Manually shifting autos isn't the same as a manual in my opinion. A lot of modern gear boxes will automatically upshift you into the next gear if you stay in too low of a gear for too long. 

Anyhow, It's okay, but it's just not the same feel.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 20, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> Manually shifting autos isn't the same as a manual in my opinion. A lot of modern gear boxes will automatically upshift you into the next gear if you stay in too low of a gear for too long.
> 
> Anyhow, It's okay, but it's just not the same feel.



My 2012 Acura TL automatically upshifts even in manual.  But my 2006 Acura TSX allows me to stay in whatever gear I want from 1st to 5th and shift accordingly.  The TXS is better in that sense than the TL.  However, with the TL, you can shift to a manual drive type selection and then shift into whatever gear.  Problem is going from one car to the other, I forget what I'm suppose to do.  Fortunately there's no foot shift or I'd blow the transmission altogether.


----------



## bribrius (May 21, 2015)

this really is a tough question. Like i will never again own a pickup with a manual transmission. Ones i have now are automatics, which i much prefer. After having two manuals, really just all set. ON the other hand, i couldn't ever imagine owning mustang or sports car that had a automatic transmission. Totally depends on vehicle/use. I think when i was younger i thought they were "more fun" but i might have outgrown that stage now. It would have to be a certain type of vehicle for me to buy a manual transmission. Use of the vehicle comes to mind..


----------



## fjrabon (May 21, 2015)

I really don't care one way or the other.  I've owned both.  In theory I'd prefer the newer transmissions with no foot clutch pedal shifting paddles, where you can also put it into automatic if you want. But in reality it's just not something that matters to me.


----------



## KenC (May 21, 2015)

I learned on an old car my father had that had a manual shift, so it is just second nature, and I did it in NYC, so shifting in traffic is also second nature.  I find that on ice and snow I have much better control.


----------



## NCspotter (May 21, 2015)

bribrius said:


> auto.  Manual transmissions only belong in sports cars and semi trucks.
> 
> you forgot the third option.
> 
> ...


True manual transmissions - those with three pedals - require manual shifting, whereas anything with two pedals - even something like a modern Ferrari - does not require you to shift, so I consider them automatics.


----------



## bribrius (May 21, 2015)

KenC said:


> I learned on an old car my father had that had a manual shift, so it is just second nature, and I did it in NYC, so shifting in traffic is also second nature. * I find that on ice and snow I have much better control.*


this is true to a extent. But if you have a choice between a awd traction control automatic subaru and a fwd mazda standard you might be better off picking the subaru. Two cars i have ever been off the road with in the winter were both standards. As isuzu and a nissan. Neither was awd or four wheel drive, both sucked tremendously on ice and snow. Better than the mustangs though i couldnt even get them out of the driveway sometimes.


----------



## webestang64 (May 21, 2015)

Both my Mustangs have auto's but my 88 vert 5.0 is getting a B&M ratchet shifter for the AOD so I can shift like a manual. I might go to a T-5 manual when I upgrade my 85 4-banger to a 5.0.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 21, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> Both my Mustangs have auto's but my 88 vert 5.0 is getting a B&M ratchet shifter for the AOD so I can shift like a manual. I might go to a T-5 manual when I upgrade my 85 4-banger to a 5.0.



Convert the 4 banger to a 2.3T w/5 spd  I used to have an 85 SVO and it was a blast. If you do this, install a Pro 5.0 short throw shifter. 

Anyhow, make sure the B&M comes with a reverse lock out...don't want to get carried away slamming gears and accidentally shift into reverse. I've used a number of B&M shifters, my favorite  was the Pro Stick


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2015)

Neither.   The Tesla Model S 85D doesn't have a transmission.


----------



## snowbear (May 21, 2015)

What if my truck has an auto trans, but manual choke, locking hubs and transfer case?


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2015)

snowbear said:


> What if my truck has an auto trans, but manual choke, locking hubs and transfer case?


Then it is time to buy a new truck that was made in this century.


----------



## BillM (May 21, 2015)

I miss having a three pedal car in the garage, but i change cars like most people change socks so we'll just have to see what comes next lol

And agreed, paddle shifting doesn't count. Even my Silverado has that.


----------



## bribrius (May 21, 2015)

your silverado has paddle shifts? i was just happy to get rid of the manual locking hubs..


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 22, 2015)

Manual with cruise control.


----------



## webestang64 (May 22, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Both my Mustangs have auto's but my 88 vert 5.0 is getting a B&M ratchet shifter for the AOD so I can shift like a manual. I might go to a T-5 manual when I upgrade my 85 4-banger to a 5.0.
> ...



A 4-banger turbo has crossed my mind. When I look for a donor car next year I'll keep an eye out for a T-Bird Super Coupe turbo for power train. 
And the B&M shifter I bought for the does have the reverse lock out.


----------



## Braineack (May 22, 2015)

Are we considering A, S, and P modes auto?


----------



## waday (May 22, 2015)

Auto. Too much city/traffic for me to consider manual.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 22, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...



87-88 TC....these come with intercoolers for one thing and better ECMs. You will want an Auto ECM if you plan to run an auto or Manual ECM for manual gear box. 

Anyhow, I'm not sure if their still around but there used to be a site called Turboford.org. These guys know this swap blind folded! The 2.3T is a fun motor, almost bullet proof as well. I ported my head, installed a roller cam, port matched intakes, installed a 3" down pipe with 3" exhaust. Just say I upset a couple 5.0 Stangs in my day with that setup


----------



## Tailgunner (May 22, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Neither.   The Tesla Model S 85D doesn't have a transmission.



This only counts if you own the car.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Neither.   The Tesla Model S 85D doesn't have a transmission.
> ...


Well count it up there score boy!!!!  

The Honda Pilot Touring is an automatic
The Dodge Pickup is a manual.
The Wifes Toyota is also an automatic, but I never drive it.

I got all the bases covered.


----------



## webestang64 (May 22, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Tailgunner said:
> ...


Those are the ones to seek out. I'm on foureyedpride web site, they have an entire section dedicated to SVO's and turbo's so I'll have lots of help. I could just rebuild the 2.3 in there now and add a turbo.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 22, 2015)

webestang64 said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...



I new a guy who installed a cam and a 75 shot on a naturally aspirated 2.3 and it was quick


----------



## NCspotter (May 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Are we considering A, S, and P modes auto?


The way I look at it is, anything that doesn't require manual intervention (such as a car with paddle shifters or Tiptronic shifter) is not a manual transmission. Almost every single car produced today with an automatic transmission has some form of a "sport" or "manual" mode, yet hardly anyone uses these features...why should they count as manuals?


----------



## gsgary (May 23, 2015)

Manual all the way pulling a horse box and 2 horses


----------



## Tailgunner (May 23, 2015)

NCspotter said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Are we considering A, S, and P modes auto?
> ...



Agreed. 

Sport shifting automatic gear boxes is fun but it's not the same as full manual shifting. You're just bumping gears in an auto. Manual shifting requires a little more thought and effort. For one thing, you have to apply the clutch just to start the vehicle. You also have to apply the clutch AND the brake at the same time in order to stop in gear. If not, the vehicle will stall and die. You can clutch and put the vehicle in neutral and then use only the brake to stop the vehicle. The problem with this, especially on larger vehicles like semi tractors is they use the load/gearing to help slow the vehicle. That is just starting and stopping the vehicle. You don't have to do any of this in an Automatic, even if you're sport shifting. You have to balance the clutch and accelerator in order to shift gears. All you have to do is bump an automatic shift once it reaches a desired rpms. 

Manual gear boxes have fewer spinning parts as well and thus use less energy to spin. You can generally see a 10-15% power loss with a manual and 15-20% loss with an automatic. Thats about 20-30 hp difference between a manual and automatic 400hp car.


----------



## jake337 (May 23, 2015)

Manual. 

And to everyone who thinks there auto has a manual mode.   It doesn't.   There are only a few cars out there with real deal dual clutch trannys.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (May 25, 2015)

Quite happy with the 6 speed manual box fitted to my Landrover thanks .....my wife's BMW 120 coupe wouldn't be the same as an automatic, great fun to fling around English country roads!


----------



## NCspotter (May 25, 2015)

Kenneth Walker said:


> Quite happy with the 6 speed manual box fitted to my Landrover thanks .....my wife's BMW 120 coupe wouldn't be the same as an automatic, great fun to fling around English country roads!


You guys on the other side of the pond get the best cars. If I'm remembering correctly, there are only four vehicles which could be considered as SUVs offered with manual transmissions here, and all of them except the Jeep Wrangler only offer the stick on one or two trim levels.


----------



## snowbear (May 25, 2015)

NCspotter said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, there are only four vehicles which could be considered as SUVs offered with manual transmissions here, and all of them except the Jeep Wrangler only offer the stick on one or two trim levels.


Because SMs down want manuals when they are mall crawling.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (May 25, 2015)

Bear in mind though that the aforesaid Landrover is also a turbocharged diesel....I believe most North American ones are petrol engined.


----------



## NCspotter (May 26, 2015)

Kenneth Walker said:


> Bear in mind though that the aforesaid Landrover is also a turbocharged diesel....I believe most North American ones are petrol engined.


Yep that's correct. I'm sure the fuel economy is fantastic in yours....not so much on the ones here.


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2015)

NCspotter said:


> Kenneth Walker said:
> 
> 
> > Bear in mind though that the aforesaid Landrover is also a turbocharged diesel....I believe most North American ones are petrol engined.
> ...


Neither it seems is the quality.  However I get that second hand from owners I know.  Never owned one myself.

Of course if anyone knows where I can get a well maintained, good condition say 1955ish Range Rover, I would love to know.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (May 27, 2015)

'tis true, under BL, BMW and then Ford ownership, build quality and reliability was rubbish...not now though!


----------



## ratssass (May 27, 2015)

What about CVT,or auto with manual valve body?


----------



## mmaria (May 27, 2015)

I've never driven automatic


----------



## waday (May 27, 2015)

ratssass said:


> What about CVT,or auto with manual valve body?


I have a CVT. It's ok. Definitely feels different driving. You have to get used to smooth transitions when shifting. 

My Subie has paddle shifters, which are pretty neat. I use them probably once a year, haha.


----------



## petrochemist (May 27, 2015)

bribrius said:


> ON the other hand, i couldn't ever imagine owning mustang or sports car that had a automatic transmission.


 My brother had an old manual Mustang - it was happy enough starting off in top gear so could be driven almost like an automatic 
Some of the small cars I've driven may not have had enough power to turn over an auto box! You really have to work the gears to get the most out of a basic 600cc engine...


----------



## CoBilly (May 27, 2015)

I voted manual but they are different tools for different jobs. From now until the end of time my daily driver will be an auto, as well as a truck that I buy. The M3 that I buy on the other hand... That will only be an SMG if it's too good of a deal to pass up and only as long as it takes me to find the 6MT retro parts


----------



## Kenneth Walker (May 27, 2015)

Driven an auto a few times....something of a blessing when it's a hire car, you don't know where you are, you are suffering from jet lag and lastly, trying to concentrate on driving on the "wrong" side of the road. Otherwise not that impressed, except when I had to take her ladyship's BMWin to the dealership to have something technical done. They had messed up somewhat and didn't have a loan car available, so I got the dealership principle's car for the day (335i cabriolet) That was a revelation...almost imperceptible changes in normal driving (which is all I did, honest)


----------



## sashbar (May 27, 2015)

I have been driving manual for so long, it became automatic.


----------



## Joves (May 27, 2015)

I like them both. I have been driving lovely MACK cab overs for a lot of years, and they do not have kinder gentler clutches. Especially if you are stuck in traffic. Granted you only need them for first, and reverse, but they do wear your left leg out if you have to use them a lot. My personal truck has an automatic, and is a 4x4. When I am not driving for work I like to be on semi-cruise control. I do though drive my friends Reo 6x6 though if the woods are snow packed, and muddy. It beats my truck any day for the nasty conditions.


----------



## NCspotter (May 27, 2015)

CoBilly said:


> I voted manual but they are different tools for different jobs. From now until the end of time my daily driver will be an auto, as well as a truck that I buy. The M3 that I buy on the other hand... That will only be an SMG if it's too good of a deal to pass up and only as long as it takes me to find the 6MT retro parts


From what I've seen and heard, the SMG was never regarded nearly as highly as the manual. Despite having paddles, it's slower in a straight line than a manual M3 (at least in E46 models), and single clutch automated transmissions in performance cars can eat up clutches in a HURRY (most F360s, F430s, Gallardos, etc with paddle shifters need a new clutch every couple thousand miles if they're driven hard at all).


----------



## Fred Berg (May 27, 2015)

I'm still under fifty so not old enough for automatic. Perhaps the next car....


----------



## JacaRanda (May 27, 2015)

Just went from manual to auto over the weekend.  It's now easier to hold the coffee.


----------



## limr (May 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Just went from manual to auto over the weekend.  It's now easier to hold the coffee.



Meh, that's what knees or cupholders are for


----------



## NCspotter (May 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Just went from manual to auto over the weekend.  It's now easier to hold the coffee.


Have you ever tried using cupholders?  Of course, I don't use them either.  Haha.  I almost always bring a bottle of water with me whenever I go anywhere, and it fits perfectly in between the seat and the door panel.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 27, 2015)

limr said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Just went from manual to auto over the weekend.  It's now easier to hold the coffee.
> ...


 
LOL, you do learn to be very dexterous with manual.  Slamming a hot cup of coffee back down to a cup holder without spillage requires mad skillzz


----------



## limr (May 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Well, I *do *have mad skillz


----------



## snowbear (May 27, 2015)

Cup holders are a breeze.

Downshift for a sharp turn while simultaneously hitting the old school high-beam dimmer switch (left side of floor, beside the clutch), while flicking cigarette ashes into the ash tray (three on the tree so you don't get the "forward" shift motion) and swatting at the mosquitoes and bee that have decided to fly into the window (no A/C).  Add a young lady on the seat beside you (bench, not buckets) and all bets are off.

Edit: Of course this pig of a truck lacks power brakes and power steering.


----------



## CoBilly (May 27, 2015)

NCspotter said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> > I voted manual but they are different tools for different jobs. From now until the end of time my daily driver will be an auto, as well as a truck that I buy. The M3 that I buy on the other hand... That will only be an SMG if it's too good of a deal to pass up and only as long as it takes me to find the 6MT retro parts
> ...



The SMG equipped cars are faster around a race track and are pretty incredible when they are driven balls out. The problem they have, imo, is every day driving. I've driven a few SMG M5's (E60 chassis with newer version) around town and didn't like it. It never felt normal to me.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 27, 2015)

I would love to have a manual transmission sports car, but I have a paddle-shifting automatic that is really fun to drive!


----------



## BaM BooZeLLed (May 28, 2015)

Manual for sportier vehicles makes the most sense, but in general I like manual for the control purposes. I know what the car is going to do and when, autos you have to rely on what the computer/Ecu thinks is best for the situation then wait for it to react. 

Manual are more fun to drive, whether its a sports car or a rust bucket haha.


----------



## bribrius (May 28, 2015)

CoBilly said:


> *I voted manual but they are different tools for different jobs. From now until the end of time my daily driver will be an auto, as well as a truck that I buy. *The M3 that I buy on the other hand... That will only be an SMG if it's too good of a deal to pass up and only as long as it takes me to find the 6MT retro parts


exactly where i stand.  Having manual trucks, i won't have another one. And yeah, i can steer with my knees, drink my coffee, smoke a cigarette, and flip through radio stations all at the same time driving a standard. I just don't want to do it every day.


----------



## oldhippy (May 28, 2015)

Manual is great, but sitting on a steep hill at a stop sign is scary. Defiantly the time for a third foot.  Foot off the break rolling backwards. Oh No.


----------



## shefjr (May 28, 2015)

My 09 F350 diesel that I just traded in was a manual transmission (had to special order it). I loved the control I had when hauling trailers and there was no fear of ever rolling back on even the steepest of hills. The thing was a beast! It was also getting great MPG (18) simply because when crushing in a 35 mph zone I was in overdrive so the truck was basically idling down the road.



I wasn't able to get a manual with my new truck. I was told that they are talking about having the option for them in the future but, they will cost more than an automatic. 

If I ever buy a sports car I would want a manual for that as well.


----------



## bribrius (May 28, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Manual is great, but sitting on a steep hill at a stop sign is scary. Defiantly the time for a third foot.  Foot off the break rolling backwards. Oh No.


Don't mind that so much, off road, towing trailers, dropping the boat down the launch, plowing snow.. All things i haven done with a manual transmission i would prefer not to. I don't need a manual, i need four wheel drive and locking differentials and a nice slow crawl without riding a clutch.


----------



## bribrius (May 28, 2015)

shefjr said:


> My 09 F350 diesel that I just traded in was a manual transmission (had to special order it). I loved the control I had when hauling trailers and there was no fear of ever rolling back on even the steepest of hills. The thing was a beast! It was also getting great MPG (18) simply because when crushing in a 35 mph zone I was in overdrive so the truck was basically idling down the road.View attachment 102010
> I wasn't able to get a manual with my new truck. I was told that they are talking about having the option for them in the future but, they will cost more than an automatic.
> 
> If I ever buy a sports car I would want a manual for that as well.


Nice truck. You might find you like it better not having a manual after a while. I started driving with a short box chevy manual transmission (early eighties truck). It looked great , especially with a lift kit,  but having a couple similar since then i dont miss any of them.


----------



## shefjr (May 28, 2015)

bribrius said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > My 09 F350 diesel that I just traded in was a manual transmission (had to special order it). I loved the control I had when hauling trailers and there was no fear of ever rolling back on even the steepest of hills. The thing was a beast! It was also getting great MPG (18) simply because when crushing in a 35 mph zone I was in overdrive so the truck was basically idling down the road.View attachment 102010
> ...



Yeah I actually have found that this truck hauls really well. It also has an integrated engine break which is actually pretty nice. When I don't haul anything it's got a lot of get up and go. Way more than I was use to with the manual transmission. I almost think I'm to the point where I wouldn't order a manual for a truck anymore.


----------



## bribrius (May 28, 2015)

shefjr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > shefjr said:
> ...


nice.. The automatic transmissions have come a long way. It used to be a more viable option getting a manual, because quite frankly most of the automatic transmissions sucked. Not so anymore. Like anything, more electronics, but that is about impossible to avoid at this point. All my vehicles are older. But for comparison, the bronco (manual) or early ford explorer we had (when they had a frame and manual) both did pretty well in bad conditions. But the newer durango (newer to me still early two thousands) would kick the explorers or broncos butt with the auto locking differential and traction control.  sway bar upgrades, ranchos and and detroit lockers in the trucks i have way more faith in those than that old bronco, even if they are automatic. No clutch riding either, four low and away we go... ifs made a huge increase in traction. People still swap them out for serious off roading, but in semi normal off road conditions it is simply a matter of the traction meaning the suspension has to have enough give to keep the tire planted on the ground. So it became flex and traction control (or just throw in lockers and call it a day).  Technology isn't all a bad thing... Fuel economy has improved immensely in autos too. More gears, better ratios, they aren't the "dog" they used to be.  Now, i remember shifting a 3 speed manual. Yeah, that was pretty limiting. The fourth gear "granny gear" might as well ignore unless you were really in a bad way. Three speed didn't exactly take advantage of the power curve though. Automatics do that now.


----------



## KenC (May 28, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Manual is great, but sitting on a steep hill at a stop sign is scary. Defiantly the time for a third foot.  Foot off the break rolling backwards. Oh No.



Hand brake, man, hand brake!

A guy I knew from Jamaica once told me that when he was younger they didn't want the roads there to get too crowded, so they made the driving test very difficult.  Among other things, they would make you stop on a steep upgrade, wedge a box of matches under the rear tire and then have you start up the hill.  If the box got crushed, you failed.  Using the hand brake is the only possible way to do that successfully.


----------



## oldhippy (May 28, 2015)

KenC said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Manual is great, but sitting on a steep hill at a stop sign is scary. Defiantly the time for a third foot.  Foot off the break rolling backwards. Oh No.
> ...


----------



## bribrius (May 28, 2015)

here we go. My thing is traction and flex. if i can shove one wheel up into the wheel well and keep the other planted on the ground i am pretty content, object being the tires stay on the ground. Here is one of my old vehicles,  truck is actually significantly on a slant.. But manual or automatic, don't matter too much if the power isn't getting to the ground.  Manual transmission might be better for winter driving. I think they are just one thing in the entire system though that makes a difference just like tires, suspension, gearing, traction control and antilock, awd, 4wd systems........  And the main thing, keep the tires on the ground...


----------



## ratssass (May 28, 2015)

...still scratchin' my head regarding "P" mode on an automatic.Mine doesn't seem to do much,and used a full tank of gas,without moving.SMH


----------



## limr (May 28, 2015)

One of the first things my father taught me was how to start on a hill without rolling back even an inch. Our driveway was not long but had a quick steep rise right at the end. I had to drive up to that rise and stop, then start again without rolling back. I learned how to feel where the clutch would catch and then keep it there while tranferring my right foot to the gas and keep the car perfectly still without using the brake.

And before anyone tells me about burning clutches, I understood that I was not to feather the clutch like that unless I had to. And I learned on junkyard cars.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 28, 2015)

For starting from a stop on hills - just hold the e-brake up for a second with your finger on the button as you let off the foot brake... then drop the e-brake the second the car's putting down enough power to move it forward. I used that trick all the time in my mustang. Had a stage III clutch that made hill starts a nightmare! 

I currently drive an auto with "select-shift technology". Will not buy another for a long time... Just miss shifting way too much, even in DC traffic with a heavy clutch!


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 28, 2015)

my home on wheels work truck (aka Freightliner) has a 10 speed. (my previous one had a 13 speed).

but when i am off the last thing i want to do is shift..so my little toy car (nissan versa) has a nice automatic transmission.   (two weeks of shifting up and down everyday makes me really enjoy the automatic)


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 28, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Automatic: Heavy stop-and-go traffic
> ...




Who double clutches anymore?  just "float them" much easier on the leg and truck.


----------



## limr (May 28, 2015)

HaveCameraWillTravel said:


> Who double clutches anymore?  just "float them" much easier on the leg and truck.



*raises hand* All the time.


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 28, 2015)

try to float them. once you get the rpm's just right it really is so much easier than using the clutch.  I only use it for starting and stopping anymore.


----------



## limr (May 28, 2015)

I really don't find it particularly burdensome. Granted, I'm also not driving a commercial truck.


----------



## runnah (May 28, 2015)

I love a women who knows how to properly work a stick.


----------



## limr (May 28, 2015)

runnah said:


> I love a women who knows how to properly work a stick.



Note my earlier admission of my mad skillz


----------



## NCspotter (May 30, 2015)

Did not expect the voting to be 21 to 4 in favor of the manual. I'm the biggest manual fan out there and even I would have thought it would be the other way around.


----------

